# Kapillarsperre die X'te



## hobride (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin Marcel (44) aus Berlin 

und ich habe frei nach dem Motto "das kann so kompliziert ja nicht sein", einen Teich angelegt. 

Nu sitz ick da so und kieke, Wasser fehlt!

Der Teich ist etwa 9,5 x 6m und 1,3 m tief. Aus PE Folie 1mm  mit Vlies drunter.
Da der finanzielle Rahmen  bei sowas schnell gesprengt wird dachte ich zum Uferbau  reicht ein fester 50mm Schlauch mit Sand befüllt . Folie und Ufermatte drüber fertig Sand drauf fertig. *Jetzt weiß ich es auch, großer FEHLER.*

Ok ich muss was machen , nur was? 
Die restliche Folie nicht nicht mehr lang genug ?
Was würdet ihr jetzt machen?
Ich dachte an sowas wie Sand aus Uferzone raus und  Magerbeton rein?

Brauche bezahlbare Tipps, bitte 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo Marcel, die Version mit dem Magerbeton funktioniert nicht die Ufermatte zieht auch so Wasser aus dem Teich. Eine Lösung wäre das Aluminium-Uferband von NG, das Band müsste dann aber ca 5 cm höher als dein jetziger °Schlauchuferwall° sitzen.

Fällt aber nicht in die Kategorie bezahlbar.


----------



## samorai (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo Marcel!
Ufermatte am Schlauch 5cm zurück schneiden und Folie auf die Ufermatte umschlagen und etwas beschweren, dann wird kein Wasser mehr entfleuchen.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Juni 2018)

Das geht auch, ist aber optisch nicht gerade der Hit.


----------



## samorai (19. Juni 2018)

Okay dann sollte er den Umschlag verkleben.


----------



## hobride (19. Juni 2018)

Ah Danke für die Tipps.
Aluminiumband fällt aus! Jedenfalls in diesem Jahr.
@samorai meintest Du wie auf dem nächsten Bild? 
Aber wie verkleben?


----------



## samorai (19. Juni 2018)

Der Schlauch wird dann überflüssig.
Du schneidest die Ufermatte zurück und verklebst sie mit der Folie.
Dann legst du die Folie auf die Ufermatte ,also umschlagen und wieder verkleben.
Innotec heißt der Kleber, für ihn gibt es viele Anwendungen im Teich.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juni 2018)

Alternativ geht auch jeder andere MS-Polymer-Kleber. Es ist das Gleiche in der Tube zu einem anderen Preis. 
Tipp: Baumarkt deines Vertrauens.


----------



## hobride (19. Juni 2018)

Ah Danke, ich werde das so machen.

Die Ufermatte ist allerdings eine Kokosmatte. Ich war der festen Überzeugung, dass die natürlicher aussieht.
Die sollte ich wohl besser austauschen, oder?


----------



## samorai (19. Juni 2018)

Ja


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo Marcel,
das Aufstellen der Folie wie von Dir im Beitrag #6 gezeigt, reicht bereits, und ist die einfachste Lösung. Der "Bogen" mit dem Schlauch ist freilich nicht nötig, und Du bekommst mehr Platz für Pflanzen , wenn Du ihn begradigst.


----------



## axel120470 (2. Okt. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hänge mich mal hier dran, da es eigentlich das gleiche Thema ist.
Ich möchte aus Optikgründen meinen Teichrand umbauen und habe da mal ein paar Fragen an die Experten.
Momentan ist der Zustand wie im Bild 1 skizziert.
  

Ich möchte die Steinfolie entfernen und gegen Ufermatte austauschen. die Folie würde ich bündig mit dem Teichrandband abschneiden und ankleben. Dann die Ufermatte an die Folie kleben. Nun die Frage : kann ich die Ufermatte wie in Bild 2 ebenfalls bündig mit dem Teichrandband anbringen ( Bild 2 ) oder muss ich sie etwas zurückstehen lassen ( Bild 3 ) ?
Oder noch anders ?
 
 
Danke schon mal für die Tipps.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DbSam (2. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Axel,

das ist aus meiner Sicht relativ egal.
Wahrscheinlich würde ich bei der Ausführung eher zu 'b' tendieren.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Hauptsache Du kannst den alten Kleber ordentlich von der Folie entfernen ... 
Die Frage bei Dir ist doch eher die Befestigung der Ufermatte am Rand.


----------



## axel120470 (2. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Carsten.

Ich tendiere auch eher zu Bild3. Den alten Kleber bekomme ich gut ab, wenn ich die Teichfolie zurückgeschnitten habe( ist dann nicht mehr viel).

Die Ufermatte würde ich ankleben.

Gruß Axel

PS.: Hoffe wir sehen uns nochmal in der nächsten Warmperiode ( FRÜHLING )


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Axel,

Ich würde es auch so wie auf Bild 3 ausführen.


----------



## axel120470 (2. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Roland. 
Danke für Deine Meinung. Hatte ich mir schon so gedacht. 
Was meint Ihr beiden denn wie weit ich die Ufermatte zurückstehen lassen muss?

Gruß Axel


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Okt. 2018)

1 cm sollte genügen.


----------



## axel120470 (3. Okt. 2018)

Ok. Danke. Dann will ich mal ran,sobald der Männerschnupfen vorbei ist.


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2018)

Hallo!
Willst du nicht lieber auf der sicheren Seite sein, denn auf der Ufermatte wird sich alles bilden/ wachsen was du zulässt, dazu kommt eine ganze Menge an Wurzeln die in jeder Richtung wachsen.

Im allgemeinen schlägt man die Folie, am Ende der Ufermatte um und verhindert dadurch eine Dochtwirkung von innen nach außen und umgekehrt.


----------



## axel120470 (3. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Willst du nicht lieber auf der sicheren Seite sein, denn auf der Ufermatte wird sich alles bilden/ wachsen was du zulässt, dazu kommt eine ganze Menge an Wurzeln die in jeder Richtung wachsen.



Meinst Du damit das Umschlagen der Folie?

Gruß Axel


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2018)

Ja, umschlagen ca 3-4 cm auf die Ufermatte.


----------



## axel120470 (3. Okt. 2018)

Ok. Werde ich versuchen. Hoffe das klebt vernünftig.


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2018)

Nicht kleben mit Tangit oder Adhesal.
Klemmen mit einer Schiene oder mit einem Heißluft-Schweißgerät. Bei PE oder PVC-Folien sollte es sich verschweißen lassen.
Ufermatten lassen sich auch untereinander gut verschweißen, Andruckrolle .
Bei EPDM geht es nicht.


----------



## axel120470 (3. Okt. 2018)

Ich habe Epdm.


----------



## DbSam (4. Okt. 2018)

Hhmmm, na ja, das kann man alles halten wie ein Dachdecker. Halt nur nicht so hoch ... 

Aus meiner Sicht bringt das Umschlagen nichts.
Besser gesagt: Gar nichts, außer mehr Arbeit und Flucherei.

Axel, mach das so wie auf dem dritten Bild und fertig. Was sollte dann ein Umlegen der Folie noch bewirken?
Der Umbau wird durch den alten Mist (alter Kleber und Abschneiden der Folie) sowieso etwas frickelig.

Selbst wenn später alles wuchert:
Von der Landseite her mit einem Messer o.ä. entlangfahren und die Wurzeln schneiden. Fertig.


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Wobei ich mir bei Deinem Teich sowieso überlegen würde, ob ich mir das Elend mit einer Ufermatte antuen würde.
Wenn, dann nur in dem Verbindungsbereich Alt zu Neu.


----------

